
Show HN: VimBox – Modern MacVim Configuration - jordwalke
https://github.com/jordwalke/vimbox
======
wodenokoto
I really think vim and emacs need this kind of package deal to reach new
users.

I don't understands advocates obsession with making things hard for newbies. I
gave up on emacs before I started just looking at plugins to see what I needed
to install get the stuff I miss in sublime.

------
modarts
Jordan, do you use vim for all of your React development?

